# Deployment Error: Verification of Enterprise Beans failed



## mavinatic (19. Sep 2010)

Hallo EJB'ler ;-)

Ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe, ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung bei meiner Deployten EJB  

Hier meine Fehlermeldung:

```
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Starting JBoss (Microcontainer)...
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Release ID: JBoss [The Oracle] 5.1.0.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_1_0_GA date=200905221634)
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Bootstrap URL: null
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Home Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Home URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Library URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/lib/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Patch URL: null
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Common Base URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/common/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Common Library URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/common/lib/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Name: default
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Base Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Base URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Config URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/conf/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Home Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Home URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Data Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\data
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Library URL: file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/lib/
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Log Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\log
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Native Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\tmp\native
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Temp Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\tmp
11:37:17,093 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Temp Deploy Dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\tmp\deploy
11:37:17,703 INFO  [ServerImpl] Starting Microcontainer, bootstrapURL=file:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/conf/bootstrap.xml
11:37:18,328 INFO  [VFSCacheFactory] Initializing VFSCache [org.jboss.virtual.plugins.cache.CombinedVFSCache]
11:37:18,375 INFO  [VFSCacheFactory] Using VFSCache [CombinedVFSCache[real-cache: null]]
11:37:18,625 INFO  [CopyMechanism] VFS temp dir: D:\JBOSS\jboss-5.1.0.GA\server\default\tmp
11:37:18,640 INFO  [ZipEntryContext] VFS force nested jars copy-mode is enabled.
11:37:19,484 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0_21,Sun Microsystems Inc.
11:37:19,484 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java Runtime: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_21-b07)
11:37:19,484 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 17.0-b17,Sun Microsystems Inc.
11:37:19,484 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.1,x86
11:37:19,484 INFO  [ServerInfo] VM arguments: -Dprogram.name=run.bat -Xms128m -Xmx512m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -Dfile.encoding=Cp1252 
11:37:19,531 INFO  [JMXKernel] Legacy JMX core initialized
11:37:21,062 INFO  [ProfileServiceBootstrap] Loading profile: ProfileKey@10aa282[domain=default, server=default, name=default]
11:37:22,593 INFO  [WebService] Using RMI server codebase: [url=http://127.0.0.1:8083/]Domain ist reserviert[/url]
11:37:27,953 INFO  [NativeServerConfig] JBoss Web Services - Stack Native Core
11:37:27,953 INFO  [NativeServerConfig] 3.1.2.GA
11:37:28,343 INFO  [AttributeCallbackItem] Owner callback not implemented.
11:37:29,906 INFO  [LogNotificationListener] Adding notification listener for logging mbean "jboss.system:service=Logging,type=Log4jService" to server org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl@1c67248[ defaultDomain='jboss' ]
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@10967064{vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/AccountService.jar[/email]/}
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@10967064{vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/AccountService.jar[/email]/}
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@10967064{vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/AccountService.jar[/email]/}
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@27797189{vfsfile:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/profileservice-secured.jar[/email]/}
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@27797189{vfsfile:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/profileservice-secured.jar[/email]/}
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@27797189{vfsfile:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/profileservice-secured.jar[/email]/}
11:37:43,781 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment [email]AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@27797189{vfsfile:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/profileservice-secured.jar[/email]/}
11:37:47,187 INFO  [JMXConnectorServerService] JMX Connector server: service:jmx:rmi://127.0.0.1/jndi/rmi://127.0.0.1:1090/jmxconnector
11:37:47,312 INFO  [MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail
11:37:49,234 WARN  [JBossASSecurityMetadataStore] WARNING! POTENTIAL SECURITY RISK. It has been detected that the MessageSucker component which sucks messages from one node to another has not had its password changed from the installation default. Please see the JBoss Messaging user guide for instructions on how to do this.
11:37:49,265 WARN  [AnnotationCreator] No ClassLoader provided, using TCCL: org.jboss.managed.api.annotation.ManagementComponent
11:37:49,343 WARN  [AnnotationCreator] No ClassLoader provided, using TCCL: org.jboss.managed.api.annotation.ManagementComponent
11:37:49,406 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] JBossTS Transaction Service (JTA version - tag:JBOSSTS_4_6_1_GA) - JBoss Inc.
11:37:49,406 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Setting up property manager MBean and JMX layer
11:37:49,671 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Initializing recovery manager
11:37:49,906 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Recovery manager configured
11:37:49,906 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Binding TransactionManager JNDI Reference
11:37:49,937 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Starting transaction recovery manager
11:37:51,046 INFO  [AprLifecycleListener] The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:/Programme/Java/jre6/bin/client;C:/Programme/Java/jre6/bin;C:/Programme/Java/jre6/lib/i386;D:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server\bin;c:\Programme\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\QuickTime\QTSystem\;D:\IsoBuster;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\AGL;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_20\bin;D:\Liquid XML Studio 2009\XmlDataBinder7\Redist7\cpp\win32\bin
11:37:51,109 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-127.0.0.1-8080
11:37:51,109 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Initializing Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-127.0.0.1-8009
11:37:51,125 INFO  [StandardService] Starting service jboss.web
11:37:51,125 INFO  [StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: JBoss Web/2.1.3.GA
11:37:51,187 INFO  [Catalina] Server startup in 85 ms
11:37:51,218 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker
11:37:51,859 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console
11:37:52,187 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossws
11:37:52,296 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/jboss-local-jdbc.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
11:37:52,312 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/jboss-xa-jdbc.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
11:37:52,343 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/jms-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
11:37:52,359 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/mail-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
11:37:52,375 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/quartz-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
11:37:52,468 INFO  [SimpleThreadPool] Job execution threads will use class loader of thread: main
11:37:52,500 INFO  [QuartzScheduler] Quartz Scheduler v.1.5.2 created.
11:37:52,515 INFO  [RAMJobStore] RAMJobStore initialized.
11:37:52,515 INFO  [StdSchedulerFactory] Quartz scheduler 'DefaultQuartzScheduler' initialized from default resource file in Quartz package: 'quartz.properties'
11:37:52,515 INFO  [StdSchedulerFactory] Quartz scheduler version: 1.5.2
11:37:52,515 INFO  [QuartzScheduler] Scheduler DefaultQuartzScheduler_$_NON_CLUSTERED started.
11:37:53,859 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=DataSourceBinding,name=DefaultDS' to JNDI name 'java:DefaultDS'
11:37:54,437 INFO  [ServerPeer] JBoss Messaging 1.4.3.GA server [0] started
11:37:54,578 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://127.0.0.1:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
11:37:54,578 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@1c2ef1b started
11:37:54,609 INFO  [QueueService] Queue[/queue/DLQ] started, fullSize=200000, pageSize=2000, downCacheSize=2000
11:37:54,609 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://127.0.0.1:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
11:37:54,609 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@efb167 started
11:37:54,609 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryJNDIMapper] supportsFailover attribute is true on connection factory: jboss.messaging.connectionfactory:service=ClusteredConnectionFactory but post office is non clustered. So connection factory will *not* support failover
11:37:54,609 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryJNDIMapper] supportsLoadBalancing attribute is true on connection factory: jboss.messaging.connectionfactory:service=ClusteredConnectionFactory but post office is non clustered. So connection factory will *not* support load balancing
11:37:54,609 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://127.0.0.1:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
11:37:54,609 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@1f4cd7 started
11:37:54,609 INFO  [QueueService] Queue[/queue/ExpiryQueue] started, fullSize=200000, pageSize=2000, downCacheSize=2000
11:37:54,718 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryBinding,name=JmsXA' to JNDI name 'java:JmsXA'
11:37:54,750 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=DataSourceBinding,name=ejb3ProjectDS' to JNDI name 'java:ejb3ProjectDS'
11:37:54,812 WARN  [verifier] EJB spec violation: 
Bean   : AccountService
Method : public abstract Account createAccountObject() throws CreateException, RemoteException
Section: 7.10.6
Warning: Each create(...) method in the session bean's home interface must have a matching ejbCreate(...) method in the session bean's class.

11:37:54,812 ERROR [AbstractKernelController] Error installing to Real: name=vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/AccountService.jar/ state=PreReal mode=Manual requiredState=Real
org.jboss.deployers.spi.DeploymentException: Verification of Enterprise Beans failed, see above for error messages.
    at org.jboss.ejb.deployers.EjbDeployer.deploy(EjbDeployer.java:275)
    at org.jboss.ejb.deployers.EjbDeployer.deploy(EjbDeployer.java:73)
    at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.AbstractSimpleVFSRealDeployer.deploy(AbstractSimpleVFSRealDeployer.java:56)
    at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractSimpleRealDeployer.internalDeploy(AbstractSimpleRealDeployer.java:62)
    at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractRealDeployer.deploy(AbstractRealDeployer.java:50)
    at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployerWrapper.deploy(DeployerWrapper.java:171)
    at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doDeploy(DeployersImpl.java:1439)
    at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doInstallParentFirst(DeployersImpl.java:1157)
    at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.install(DeployersImpl.java:1098)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:348)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:1631)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:934)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1082)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:984)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:822)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:553)
    at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.process(DeployersImpl.java:781)
    at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.main.MainDeployerImpl.process(MainDeployerImpl.java:702)
    at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.MainDeployerAdapter.process(MainDeployerAdapter.java:117)
    at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.ProfileDeployAction.install(ProfileDeployAction.java:70)
    at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.AbstractProfileAction.install(AbstractProfileAction.java:53)
    at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.AbstractProfileService.install(AbstractProfileService.java:361)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:348)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:1631)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:934)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1082)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:984)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:822)
    at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:553)
    at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.AbstractProfileService.activateProfile(AbstractProfileService.java:306)
    at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.ProfileServiceBootstrap.start(ProfileServiceBootstrap.java:271)
    at org.jboss.bootstrap.AbstractServerImpl.start(AbstractServerImpl.java:461)
    at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:221)
    at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:556)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
11:37:55,968 INFO  [JBossASKernel] Created KernelDeployment for: profileservice-secured.jar
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureProfileService,service=EJB3
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and demands:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureManagementView/remote-org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.ManagementView
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     Class:org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileService
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureProfileService/remote
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureProfileService/remote-org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileService
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureProfileService,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: profileservice-secured.jar
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureDeploymentManager,service=EJB3
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and demands:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureDeploymentManager/remote-org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.deploy.DeploymentManager
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     Class:org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.deploy.DeploymentManager
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureDeploymentManager/remote
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureDeploymentManager,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: profileservice-secured.jar
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureManagementView,service=EJB3
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and demands:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureManagementView/remote-org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.ManagementView
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     Class:org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.ManagementView
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel]     jndi:SecureManagementView/remote
11:37:55,984 INFO  [JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureManagementView,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: profileservice-secured.jar
11:37:55,984 INFO  [EJB3EndpointDeployer] Deploy [email]AbstractBeanMetaData@9bb504{name=jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar[/email],name=SecureProfileService,service=EJB3_endpoint bean=org.jboss.ejb3.endpoint.deployers.impl.EndpointImpl properties=[container] constructor=null autowireCandidate=true}
11:37:56,000 INFO  [EJB3EndpointDeployer] Deploy [email]AbstractBeanMetaData@1987b05{name=jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar[/email],name=SecureDeploymentManager,service=EJB3_endpoint bean=org.jboss.ejb3.endpoint.deployers.impl.EndpointImpl properties=[container] constructor=null autowireCandidate=true}
11:37:56,000 INFO  [EJB3EndpointDeployer] Deploy [email]AbstractBeanMetaData@11205ab{name=jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar[/email],name=SecureManagementView,service=EJB3_endpoint bean=org.jboss.ejb3.endpoint.deployers.impl.EndpointImpl properties=[container] constructor=null autowireCandidate=true}
11:37:56,093 INFO  [SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureDeploymentManager,service=EJB3
11:37:56,109 INFO  [EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: org.jboss.profileservice.ejb.SecureDeploymentManager ejbName: SecureDeploymentManager
11:37:56,156 INFO  [JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:

    SecureDeploymentManager/remote - EJB3.x Default Remote Business Interface
    SecureDeploymentManager/remote-org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.deploy.DeploymentManager - EJB3.x Remote Business Interface

11:37:56,234 INFO  [SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureManagementView,service=EJB3
11:37:56,234 INFO  [EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: org.jboss.profileservice.ejb.SecureManagementView ejbName: SecureManagementView
11:37:56,250 INFO  [JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:

    SecureManagementView/remote - EJB3.x Default Remote Business Interface
    SecureManagementView/remote-org.jboss.deployers.spi.management.ManagementView - EJB3.x Remote Business Interface

11:37:56,296 INFO  [SessionSpecContainer] Starting jboss.j2ee:jar=profileservice-secured.jar,name=SecureProfileService,service=EJB3
11:37:56,296 INFO  [EJBContainer] STARTED EJB: org.jboss.profileservice.ejb.SecureProfileServiceBean ejbName: SecureProfileService
11:37:56,312 INFO  [JndiSessionRegistrarBase] Binding the following Entries in Global JNDI:

    SecureProfileService/remote - EJB3.x Default Remote Business Interface
    SecureProfileService/remote-org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileService - EJB3.x Remote Business Interface

11:37:56,500 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/admin-console
11:37:56,625 INFO  [config] Initializing Mojarra (1.2_12-b01-FCS) for context '/admin-console'
11:38:00,125 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/
11:38:00,203 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console
11:38:00,312 ERROR [ProfileServiceBootstrap] Failed to load profile: Summary of incomplete deployments (SEE PREVIOUS ERRORS FOR DETAILS):

DEPLOYMENTS IN ERROR:
  Deployment "vfszip:/D:/JBOSS/jboss-5.1.0.GA/server/default/deploy/AccountService.jar/" is in error due to the following reason(s): org.jboss.deployers.spi.DeploymentException: Verification of Enterprise Beans failed, see above for error messages.

11:38:00,312 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-127.0.0.1-8080
11:38:00,343 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Starting Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-127.0.0.1-8009
11:38:00,343 INFO  [ServerImpl] JBoss (Microcontainer) [5.1.0.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_1_0_GA date=200905221634)] Started in 43s:250ms
```

Habt ihr ne Ahnung was mit dieser Warnung gemeint ist? 

Gruß George


----------



## FArt (20. Sep 2010)

Ich rate mal: ist ein EJB2 Bean und die Warnung sagt schon alles: "Each create(...) method in the session bean's home interface must have a matching ejbCreate(...) method in the session bean's class.
"

Die create-Methoden aus dem Homeinterface passen nicht zu den ejbCreate-Methoden des Beans. Diese müssen zueinander passende Signaturen aufweisen.


----------

